# Cage accessories?



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm getting two new boys on Tuesday and I want to buy new stuff to go in the cage. 

I have 2 sputnik (one will be going in to emiles separate cage though) 6 hammocks, 2 tunnels, 1 rope, 1 scramble net rope thing, a lot of chew toys, 1 bell ball and one wooden shelf (two metal ones that goes in main cage) 

I want to make it a bit more fun but not spend to much, any ideas on what I can buy for them?? 
Thanks


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

A digging box is a good enrichment item for the floor of the cage. I prefer to make mine from a good size rubbermaid/sterilite type of container, big enough for the rats to roam a little inside of. Cut or solder a hole in the lid for the entrance, because keeping the lid on will really keep the mess inside the bin. Fill with untreated soil or cocofiber, plant some seeds and there you go! Gives them an outlet for their natural digging and foraging behavior. Tissue boxes are also a hit with just about any rat. Lava ledges placed under water bottles can also keep their nails filed down and my rats also enjoy gnawing and just perching on them.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I also recommend plastic buckets/baskets/plate holders from the dollar tree. You can easily hang them up (using pipe cleaners/zip ties/shower clips), fill them/cover them will fleece/bedding, and the rats will love them! In fact, my girls often prefer their DIY "levels" made from dollar tree baskets to the more costly ones bought from a pet store.


Alternativly, just about any bird toys will work for rats as well. My girls really love bird ladders, perches, and hanging huts!


Here is one of my cage layouts with some dollar tree bins/buckets being used to decorate it:


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Coffeebean said:


> A digging box is a good enrichment item for the floor of the cage. I prefer to make mine from a good size rubbermaid/sterilite type of container, big enough for the rats to roam a little inside of. Cut or solder a hole in the lid for the entrance, because keeping the lid on will really keep the mess inside the bin. Fill with untreated soil or cocofiber, plant some seeds and there you go! Gives them an outlet for their natural digging and foraging behavior. Tissue boxes are also a hit with just about any rat. Lava ledges placed under water bottles can also keep their nails filed down and my rats also enjoy gnawing and just perching on them.


I honestly had no idea you could do that! Mouse loves to dig and is always ripping up the fleece bedding. Thank you


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Shadow <3;2421506 said:


> I also recommend plastic buckets/baskets/plate holders from the dollar tree. You can easily hang them up (using pipe cleaners/zip ties/shower clips), fill them/cover them will fleece/bedding, and the rats will love them! In fact, my girls often prefer their DIY "levels" made from dollar tree baskets to the more costly ones bought from a pet store.
> 
> 
> Alternativly, just about any bird toys will work for rats as well. My girls really love bird ladders, perches, and hanging huts!
> ...


I was looking in to getting some little basket things but thought plastic might hurt them if it broke


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

My setup. Pvc pipe is attached to the cage with cable ties. I also got two little containers that they love to sleep in.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Fu-Inle said:


> My setup. Pvc pipe is attached to the cage with cable ties. I also got two little containers that they love to sleep in.


I love how them basket look in the cage!


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

Hamster balls attached to the cage have been a hit with my boys, also a large plastic ice cream container has been a favorite too. There are stacking bins at the dollar store that can be a hide on the ground or hung from the cage, my boys like both. They also have small laundry baskets that my guys like attached to the cage. Wicker baskets from a second hand store are good too. I don't get ones that have been painted or stained though.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

charlypie said:


> Hamster balls attached to the cage have been a hit with my boys, also a large plastic ice cream container has been a favorite too. There are stacking bins at the dollar store that can be a hide on the ground or hung from the cage, my boys like both. They also have small laundry baskets that my guys like attached to the cage. Wicker baskets from a second hand store are good too. I don't get ones that have been painted or stained though.


I was looking at some wicker baskets but didn't know if they would be okay for the rats if they tried chewing on them. And I was looking at hamsterballs to but thought they might be to small to get in to


----------

